# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Iran

## Queless

Are the products that come from Iran any good. I was looking at their TEST and want to know if anyone has tried them and if they are quality. I read about "batchs" and "white vs black dots" and since I am new to some of this can someone bring me up to speed. Give me the tools to evaluate if what I am about to purchase is real or fake.

----------

